
Does English Fulfill the Dream of a Universal Language? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/does-english-fulfill-the-dream-of-a-universal-language
======
orian
Only Esperanto ;-)

It depends what sense of universality we're thinking about. It is and will
always be a part of Anglo-Saxons domination story, therefore pretty hard to
accept by many. It's same with Russian or Chinese.

Therefore to be universal but not predatory, the language should be more
neutral? Maybe without the army or corporations who inflict it?

